# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Diaz vs. Josh Thomson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nate Diaz all day.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Nate via Stockton Slap.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Josh all day motivated good match up stylistically and Nate is not the priority in his camp right now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

goddamn Toxic, you're going against all my picks! :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am not sure on this fight. I think Nate definitely has the ability to win this fight, but I wouldn't necessarily be surprised if Josh found a way to win.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i dont know if melendez is overrated or if thomson is uncerrated.. either way im rooting for Diaz


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nate Diaz should win. But concerned about the state of his camp and how that could change things.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nate uses his superior reach to outbox Thomson all night long. Thomson will put up a fight but I expect him to get outclassed here.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I like Nate Diaz and want to pick him to win this fight, but this voice in the back of my head keeps telling me that since big upsets happen often, this will be the upset for this card, Nate will surprisingly disappoint and Thomson will win. Screw it, going with my heart, Nate Diaz will win.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I got Diaz by being better. mark my words as if ten thousand people did not say it before me.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Normally I think I would give Diaz a slight edge but that edge would be based on the fact he has the perfect fill in for Josh with Gilbert being in his camp thing is that Gilbert is likely not all that involved in his camp. Thompson meanwhile works in a camp full of phenomenal wresters (Diaz kryptonite) and he also works in a camp were the guys are usually very good as far as there submission defense goes. Thomson also has not been finished in 9 years and that was the only time, he has never been submitted. 
Honstly its funny more people are picking Melendez over Bendo than Josh over Nate despite the fact I still think Josh beat Gilbert.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Josh is no push over, this is gonna be a close fight... I'm pulling for Nate but I wouldn't be surprised if Josh edged him out..


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I have learned to not pick against Nate, so Nate Diaz.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Thomson should win rather easily.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Thomson should win rather easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You must get tired of being wrong all the time :confused04:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nate is likely the more skilled but he isn't as well rounded and has bigger holes in his game. The Diaz plan is simple you need to be able to make it about what they do bad instead of what they do good. 

I'm shocked how undervalued Josh is the guy is likely the most underrated talent at 155. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ape City said:


> You must get tired of being wrong all the time :confused04:


I'd suggest watching Thomson/Noons.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'd suggest watching Thomson/Noons.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


can we sig bet instead? For Silva Weidman, too, if ya want!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Diaz should win, I believe he's the better fighter but Thomson is no pushover & it's a good matchup.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ape City said:


> can we sig bet instead? For Silva Weidman, too, if ya want!


Already have one do Bendo/Gil and I'm betting everything against Bresko on Silva/Weidman.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Already have one do Bendo/Gil and I'm betting everything against Bresko on Silva/Weidman.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Are you a betting man? If you like Weidman that much you should wager some real bucks on him. Chance to make a killing.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Want the best for Diaz but i really like Thompson.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Going with Thomson.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Melendez barely got by Thompson last time around, and Thompson was riddled with injury around that time. Didn't always train the smartest.

I'm gonna go with Thompson via SD.

I think it'd be that close.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got Nate Diaz TKO 3rd round. 

I think it will be a entertaining fight, maybe even more so than your usual Diaz fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Stann just said that Diaz has the most submission wins in UFC history. Is that statement true? If so, that's very impressive. Hoping he wins this fight and I'm picking him to win, but I'm not looking passed Thomson. This should be a very entertaining fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm pulling for Nate and believe he can/will win, but I'd not be surprised if Thomson won. I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Diaz by sub round 3.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Josh has kind of looked mediocre for the most part since his injury. If he lets his kicks go that could cause problems for Diaz but Diaz is probably better at everything else.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Diaz is a good fighter but I would like him a lot more(and his brother) if he were a mute...

This should be a good fight. If Nate can keep it standing he should win based on his striking but Thomson might be able to take him down and control him as others have in the past.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Freaking Diaz bro's. they say and do so much stupid crap, but I ways root for them when they are in the cage for some reason.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

So, Josh watched Condit vs. Diaz, lol.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

my god nate took that head kick like it was nothing


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, Diaz took two head kicks and looked completely unharmed both times.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

That second headkick by Thomson was brutal. 
Impressive chin from Nate.

10-9 for Thomson but just barely. 
I think Nate takes the last two rounds


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

nate has a scary good chin


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nate has a scary good chin


Hard to rattle a brain that doesn't exist.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

10-9 Thomson. Come on Diaz, haven't you worked on that kicking defense at all?

Crazy how Diaz just walked through those head kicks though.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nate has a scary good chin


No joke. Although I was worried about those shots at the end he took.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

That refs beard is epic.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

10-9 Thomson


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nate's not going to win by taunting. He needs to turn it up.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Josh needs to throw more kicks.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

awww


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bullshit stoppage, any other fighter you stop it but nate was recovering


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wtf, wow. 

Still got stopped early though.

Edit: Towel thrown in? That's even more ****ed up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Pretty impressive fight by Thomson.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Eh, not surprised. You can't rely on chin alone without a shred of defence.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm loving this.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> bullshit stoppage, any other fighter you stop it but nate was recovering


Apparently his corner disagrees.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

0_0

SHIIIIIIIIT!
Diaz got ****ed up!

NEVER thought I would see a Diaz brother get handled like that.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow 8th (T)KO on the card

Wish I hadn't bet on Mir now


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol at throwing the towel and more at the people saying it was an early stoppage. If anything it was a late stoppage...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I didn't agree with the stoppage but the towel was thrown in. So that makes it acceptable I guess.

Usually the best way to fight a Diaz is to get them to walk into your shots. I guess forcing them to back up works too. Thompson's low-high mixup really worked well.


----------



## K-R Blitz (Jan 21, 2013)

It wasn't stopped early. The towel was thrown in by his corner.

Thompson was very impressive


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Huh....how was that an early stoppage when his corner threw in the towel....lol you guys are crazy


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't keep eating flush head kicks. 

I feel sad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

osmium said:


> Apparently his corner disagrees.


I bet nate doesn't, if anything the time to call the fight was when josh landed the first hook after the kick


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Thomson should win rather easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Ayeee.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Early towel throw, brah!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe the excuse will be that the towel blew off the washing line..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nate wasn't 'recovering' regardless.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmmm, I thought Fox was live? I guess you guys are watching a stream that's ahead? Oh well, won't be reading the threads anymore tonight, lol.


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Love watching these two punks lose. Funny Nick told him to keep him on the cage at end of 1. He spun out of it and took him down. Moron. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good win for Thompson. I'm not sold he is a top UFC lightweight yet though.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, this event was ruined for me. Good win for Thomson, but I just lost my MMA appetite. Forgive me all, just an upset Diaz fan. I'm out. Good win for Thomson though. Props.. I just need to go digest this.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Mighty impressive from Thompson! I guess it takes a clean shin-shot to the dome to stop a Diaz. Even then he looked like he had a surprising amount of the cobwebs cleared once the ref stopped it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Nate wasn't 'recovering' regardless.


he certainly was


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

box said:


> Hmmm, I thought Fox was live? I guess you guys are watching a stream that's ahead? Oh well, won't be reading the threads anymore tonight, lol.


I am watching on Fox.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

This no post-fight interview shit is garbage.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Diaz just got owned.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Ah my NPFFL...


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

That was awesome. +135 and a few at +900 for the finish, hehe. Now lets go mir sub and gil victory. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## taz1458 (Aug 16, 2009)

Rygu said:


> This no post-fight interview shit is garbage.


This. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

box said:


> Hmmm, I thought Fox was live? I guess you guys are watching a stream that's ahead? Oh well, won't be reading the threads anymore tonight, lol.


Sportsnet must be more live lol


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome, so glad Josh won this, always been a fan of him. Was anoyying to hear all the people default to the Thomson fights for why Gilbert is overrated. Josh has been legit


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he certainly was


He looked to be in 'turtle mode' to me. I love the Diaz brothers, especially Nate, and this has me bummed, but it was a good stoppage. Everyone always talks about how the Diaz brothers walk through kicks and punches, and it's true... but no one is invincible. Someone needs to teach them some defence. Nate is too skilled a fighter to not have proper defence. It's just stupid to eat head kicks.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

The fact that they don't have walk outs and now post fight interview is ridiculous and everyone should let them know. Hell, get an extra half hour of coverage or screw interviews with Ronda every card. Pathetic.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rygu said:


> This no post-fight interview shit is garbage.


Welcome to televised fights where all you get is the fights and commercials. No walkouts, no interviews etc because they don't make the tv channels money...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

osmium said:


> I am watching on Fox.


Yea, had a derp moment, dvr was paused for about 2 minutes before the event started :laugh:

As for the fight, Diaz looked bad from the start, he dropped his guard completely trying to chase Josh around, and seemed to start to underestimate him because of that. It looked like the Condit gameplan, except Josh landed some huge kicks that actually did damage.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He looked to be in 'turtle mode' to me. I love the Diaz brothers, especially Nate, and this has me bummed, but it was a good stoppage. Everyone always talks about how the Diaz brothers walk through kicks and punches, and it's true... but no one is invincible. Someone needs to teach them some defence. Nate is too skilled a fighter to not have proper defence. It's just stupid to eat head kicks.


Melvin guillard hurt nate bad too and he came back to sub him, and while it was not as bad as thomsons combo it's till a valid point, nates gotta be properly out or no hands defending for him to be counted out.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Welcome to televised fights where all you get is the fights and commercials. No walkouts, no interviews etc because they don't make the tv channels money...


Doesn't have to be like that, we get plenty of player/coach interviews in other televised sports. Even on FOX.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Melvin guillard hurt nate bad too and he came back to sub him, and while it was not as bad as thomsons combo it's till a valid point, nates gotta be properly out or no hands defending for him to be counted out.


He'll be back, but he needs to make adjustments. I'd love for him to leave that camp. They're doing him no favours. The things he can learn there, he already knows in spades. 

Nate went on a losing streak, and then went on a winning streak that earned him a title shot. And there's little shame in losing to Bendo and Thomson (not sure why so many wrote him off to begin with). We've not see the last of Nate Diaz.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Good win for Thompson. I'm not sold he is a top UFC lightweight yet though.


He can break top 5 easily.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a feeling Nate's heart and confidence just weren't there tonight. Not saying that's an excuse for his loss because his defense was absolutely horrid and that's essentially what cost him the fight, but after taking such a beating from Bendo I have to wonder where his head is at.

Good win for Thomson. I like him, and he's sexy as hell. I'd like to see him fight Jim Miller next.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Melvin guillard hurt nate bad too and he came back to sub him, and while it was not as bad as thomsons combo it's till a valid point, nates gotta be properly out or no hands defending for him to be counted out.


Nates hands weren't defending him for the last dozen strikes or so... 

He was crawling around waiting for the fight to be stopped...


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

I like Thompson, one off my favorite fighters from Strikeforce and he is extra good but it looks that Diaz little underestimate him.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> He can break top 5 easily.


I should clarify. I'm not saying Thompson is bad of that he can't break top 5. I just want to see more than this win. Not that people were saying that he is the best or anything. Just an opinion.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I think nate should quit though, I think the bendo fight showed that he doesn't really want it or is lacking motivation these days.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Something VERY satisfying about pretty boy Thompson beating the hell out of Nate Diaz.


Strikeforce guys, man.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Guy Incognito said:


> He can break top 5 easily.


Pettis, Maynard, and Bendo would all squash him. Dos Anjos might as well. I'd like to see him fight Cowboy or J-Lau next.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

osmium said:


> Pettis, Maynard, and Bendo would all squash him. Dos Anjos might as well. I'd like to see him fight Cowboy or J-Lau next.


He doesn't need to fight them to get there though. wins over nate and the Millers and Cerrones would catapult him there.

But yes, Bendo and them would most likely eat him alive.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Nate needs to change camps IMO I think he's gotten all he's could from there.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Gotta say, watching a Diaz get stopped almost makes up for Mein losing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jumanji said:


> Nate needs to change camps IMO I think he's gotten all he's could from there.


Agreed. Unfortunately, I think loyalty is holding him and his career back.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Guy Incognito said:


> He doesn't need to fight them to get there though. wins over nate and the Millers and Cerrones would catapult him there.
> 
> But yes, Bendo and them would most likely eat him alive.


It is unlikely that he beats Miller. Haven't you seen the Crusher and Healy fights? I like the guy but his wrestling is not good at all and this division has a pretty good number of guys who are big to enormous for it who are significantly better grapplers than him in the top ten.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately, I think loyalty is holding him and his career back.


That and trying to be like his brother when he has far more potential.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I have to agree with Osmium a little here. You can never really judge someone's UFC potential when their first fight was against a really bad wrestler. People change so much fighting wrestlers and there are SO many of them in the UFC. You just have to acknowledge it was a good performance that means little to his potential of making a title run.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Nate Diaz lost?! My head kept telling me this was going to happen, shouldve listened to it.. :dunno:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

premature stoppage.. what is this towel throwing business?

im not sure what to think, he was intelligently covering up and changing positions to defend himself the entire time... not even close to being out


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I scored him over Gilbert the last time, now stopping Diaz? Benson, we comin' for you.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Rauno said:


> I scored him over Gilbert the last time, now stopping Diaz? Benson, we comin' for you.


Couldn't agree more! :fight02:


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow. What a finish! thought that since nate's un-ko'able it would be a decision but i was wrong.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Sugar-Free_LizaG said:


>


))))
You can understand , if he got hit once with a high kick , twice ok ...... but ffs now put your left hand up and try block them atleast )... anyway , I liked the fight ... didn't got to see Josh's ground game yet , but on the feet he moves nice


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> premature stoppage.. what is this towel throwing business?
> 
> im not sure what to think, he was intelligently covering up and changing positions to defend himself the entire time... not even close to being out


 Yea he change the position with the face right in Josh's fist ) was a good stoppage ... he wasn't out cuz Diaz bros can't get knockout... but still


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think it was a good stoppage, Nate wasn't defending at all. He would have eventually got KO'ed if it was allowed to continue.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nate has a hard head. He took that shot full on and it wobbled him. I'm pretty sure most fighters would have gotten cleanly KOed.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I might have underestimated Josh, the guy is good. Feel kind of bad for Nate. The guy has so much potential but I feel like he's being held back by his camp. He needs to learn how to kick or wrestle & if he's going to 170 he needs some serious musclemass, imagine how small Diaz would look compared to a guy like Marquardt & some off thee other huge WWs.

Regarding Thompson I think he will have trouble with the top wrestlers but he could get some really good wins as well. Don't see him ever becoming champion tho.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

dsmjrv said:


> premature stoppage.. what is this towel throwing business?
> 
> im not sure what to think, he was intelligently covering up and changing positions to defend himself the entire time... not even close to being out


Not sure if you're seriously asking but Diaz's corner threw in the white towel in the cage right before it was stopped, meaning they wanted the fight stopped..


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hmm was Nate really in it? If he's decided 100% to move up to WW, then it was a practically no-bearing fight for him. Nate-Condit sounds like a good matchup in the near future. 

Anyway, he'll be back. Just a few bong rips and those wounds will be gone!


----------

